# über 60Euro Handyrechnung wegen Vornamen



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

Hatte mir auf einer Seite einen vornamen aussuchen wollen. ich sollte dort meine handynummer angeben und eine pin eingeben. dort stand was von ein paar cent täglich. heute trifft mich fast der schlag. ich soll über 60euro an d1 überweisen. ich hatte sonst immer nur 10-15 euro im monat. das kann doch nicht rechtens sein. soll ich überweisen oder nicht?
kann man da was machen? das ist doch [...]. ich bin total durcheinander. wenn das jtzt jeden monat kommt.

viele liebe grüße joanna

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

siehe hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11167



> Die wichtigsten Tipps sind auch hier zusammengefasst:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/handy-payment.php



cp


----------

